# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  sopravvenienze passive deducibili ai fini Irap?

## SILVIACE

ciao a tutti,
sono iscritta da oggi! avrei bisogno di un parere sul seguente quesito:
la nostra s.n.c aveva in corso un leasing per un macchinario che però è andato distrutto nel 2006 (il contratto durava fino al 2008) la soc. di lasing ha quindi emesso una fattura di 80.000,00 con i canoni residui che ho messo in sopravvenienze passive. Nel corso del 2007 verremo risarciti dall'assicurazione per circa 70.000,00. Posso dedurre la sopravv. passiva nei componenti passivi IRAP? Secondo me no, di conseguenza nel 2008 per l'irap 2007 non tasserò nemmeno la sopravv. attiva. Attendo una dritta. Silvia :Smile:

----------


## Speedy

> ciao a tutti,
> sono iscritta da oggi! avrei bisogno di un parere sul seguente quesito:
> la nostra s.n.c aveva in corso un leasing per un macchinario che per&#242; &#232; andato distrutto nel 2006 (il contratto durava fino al 2008) la soc. di lasing ha quindi emesso una fattura di 80.000,00 con i canoni residui che ho messo in sopravvenienze passive. Nel corso del 2007 verremo risarciti dall'assicurazione per circa 70.000,00. Posso dedurre la sopravv. passiva nei componenti passivi IRAP? Secondo me no, di conseguenza nel 2008 per l'irap 2007 non tasser&#242; nemmeno la sopravv. attiva. Attendo una dritta. Silvia

  Ai fini del bilancio cee le perdite per furti e ammanchi di beni strumentali sono considerate oneri straordinari ed i relativi rimborsi assicurativi proventi straordinari.
Secondo me quindi sarebbe possibile escludere tali voci dall'irap.
Ciao e benvenuta

----------


## SILVIACE

> Ai fini del bilancio cee le perdite per furti e ammanchi di beni strumentali sono considerate oneri straordinari ed i relativi rimborsi assicurativi proventi straordinari.
> Secondo me quindi sarebbe possibile escludere tali voci dall'irap.
> Ciao e benvenuta

  Ciao non ti ho mai ringraziato per la risposta che mi hai dato, lo faccio ora. Grazie!!!

----------

